# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Tangat të dëmshme për shëndetin

## miki_al2001

Rrezik per infeksione vaginale,hemoroide,demtim te lekures per rreth anusit etj.
Flitet qe do fillohet fushate kunder perdorimit te tangave sic po behet per duhanin psh.qe jane te demshme per shendetin. 
Ju cfare mendimi keni rreth tyre?
Do vazhdoni ti vishni me te njejtin ritem apo do ta rralloni perdorimin e tyre?

----------


## Prototype

ncuq nuk i perdor fare me  :ngerdheshje:   , tangat i quajne ne pergjithsi "brek seksi" se nuk jan shum komfotabel , femrat i perdorin vetem me ndez partnerin ose per tu duk icik ... po pak jan ato trimeresha qe i mbajne tere kohes per hir te "modes" ...lol

ja kshu te na rrojne breket e pambukut ...si ne kohe te xhaxhit  :ngerdheshje:   ...se jan te sigurta ...

----------


## TiLoNcE

huh

u bon 6 vjet qe si kom nda i dit
lol
well,as iher skom pas problem.I luv it
rrall shum vesh nai gjo tjeter kshu sa per tangerllik  :ngerdheshje: 

Deri me sot s'kom pas as shqetsimin mo te vogel shendetsor
Dhe jo vetem se jan ne mode...po dhe robat  me bukur 
p.s Doc ne shpi e kom...sme ka informu per kto te reaj te funit
lol

----------


## miki_al2001

ti ben si puna duhanxhive lol.ka nga ato qe pin duhon nga 30 vjet dhe si gjen gjo jo 6 vjet si ti.por ama ku ka gje seshte pa gje dhe e di se si ndikon.duke qene se tangat jane ne kontakt te drejtperdrejte me anusin  ku normalisht ka shume mikrobe dhe sjane te demshme(ka flore bakteriale)  transmetojne keto mikrobe perpara pra ne vagine dhe nepermjet saj futen deri ne uterus ku japin semundje qe edhe mund te mos kapen shume shpejt por qe mund te cojne deri ne sterilitet ose edhe me keq.
kjo ndodh sepse tangat jane ne kontakt te drejtperdrejte me anusin

----------


## miki_al2001

pastaj kan edhe nje efekt tjeter negativ lol.amerikanja sarah martin mbi 150 kg e rende duke dashur ta eksitoje te shoqin ka veshur tanga dhe ky si pasoje peson infarkt.policia sarah e mbajti ne paraburgim rreth dyshimit se ajo e ka provokuar vdekjen.nese mua me pyesni thote oficeri robert kanon behet fjale per nje  vrasje te planifikuar.ajo e dinte se i shoqi vuante nga zemra dhe plus e dinte se si ngjajne prapanicat e saj me ato mbathje.kur futet policia e shikon se sarah me veshjen e famshme rrinte mbi trupin pa jete te te shoqit marcus martin.

----------


## Undefined

Miki_al2001 tema qe keni hapur eshte e rendesishme mgjth me sa shoh qenka kthyer ne humor nga djemte...tani me seriozitet ti permbahemi temes, eshte subjekt i reales dhe natyrore....

Femra gjithmone eshte shume here me e prekur ndaj infeksioneve dhe per kete aspekt duhet te kete me perkujdesje ti evitoje keto infeksione....Tangat mund te diskutohen si subject estetike dhe higjenike (shendetsore)...
Estetike: Gjithcka eshte zgjedhje personale dhe sa e rehatshme ndihesh ne veshjen e tyre, gjithesesi une mendoj se persa i perket paraqitjes nuk eshte shume estetike te nxjerresh rripat e te brendeshme jashte pantallonave, apo te tregosh ngjyren e tyre. Ndoshta ne raste te vecante, kur vesh fustan apo dicka tjeter. Gjithkush nga ne ka idene e vet cfare duket bukur apo jo.
Anet negative: Shume vajza ndihen te parehatshme ne veshjen e tangave (thongs) dhe faktikisht nuk eshte e shendetshme per vajzat te veshin thong gjate gjithe kohes, rrit rrezikun e infeksioneve bakteriale edhe mykut. Gjithashtu gjate veshjes se tangave rritet ferkimi I zones se vagines qe mund te jete irrituese dhe bacteria nga anusi kkalon lehtesisht ne vagina. Te veshesh tanga (thongs) natyralisht qe ka me shume lageshti nga te brendshmet (mbathjet) e rregullta, nga vete menyra se si vishen. Per te evituar infeksionet e mykut apo bacteriale qe shkaktohen nga lageshtia dhe irritimet e anusit te vagines vishni me shume te brendshme (mbathje) te pambukta, jo neylon apo tjeter material. 

Gjithashtu nje tjeter problem i qe shkakton infeksione bakteriale apo mykore tek femrat eshte perdorimi i tamponeve gjate ciklit menstrual sidomos per vajzat e reja...
per kete do te shkruaj me vone...

----------


## Undefined

> Gjithashtu nje tjeter problem i qe shkakton infeksione bakteriale apo mykore tek femrat eshte perdorimi i tamponeve gjate ciklit menstrual sidomos per vajzat e reja...
> per kete do te shkruaj me vone...


Vazhdimi i temes... Me falni nese eshte anglisht, nese keni nevoje per perkthim, ju lutem me thoni, do ta perkthejme...

*There are risks associated with using tampons. Girls and women should be aware of these risks and make an educated decision as to whether tampons are appropriate for them.* 
The vagina is always home to several different bacteria strains. At any given time, both beneficial and harmful bacteria are present in the vagina. The good bacteria normally keep the bad bacteria in check, when they don't, infection, and even death, can occur. A yeast infection is an irritating but less severe example of what happens when the bad bacteria win the battle.
________________________________________
The female body is designed with the idea that menstrual fluid will flow straight through the vagina and exit the body where it will either dry out or fall to the ground, as it does with all mammals except humans. Humans are the exception only because we wear clothing that conceals our genitals. For 99.9% of the time women have roamed this planet, tampons and sanitary napkins didn't exist. They have existed for less than 100 years. What we call progress isn't always beneficial, especially for women.
________________________________________
The blood that collects in a tampon while it is inside the vagina can serve as an incubator for bacteria. In the warm moist environment of the vagina, the blood provides nourishment for bacteria. The longer a tampon is left inserted, the stronger a toxic bacteria strain can become, perhaps enabling it to overwhelm both the good bacteria in the vagina, and the blood stream's natural defenses. Allowing blood to collect within the vagina for several hours at a time simply isn't a very good idea.
________________________________________
Apparently some bacteria strains spread so fast that they can become a health risk if a tampon is left in for an extended period of time. Until recently, tampon manufacturers recommended women always change their tampon every 4 hours, as a result of deaths caused by Toxic Shock Syndrome (TSS). They now say you can change your tampon every 4-8 hours. I believe, tampon manufactures changed their recommendation based more on a desire for increased sales than what is best for women. They want women to feel it is okay to use a tampon at night while sleeping. They want tampon users to only use tampons, not switch to sanitary napkins at night as is recommended.
________________________________________
While it is no longer in the news, there was a time when many women were afraid to use tampons because they were linked to severe infections that were frequently resulting in death. The instructions that come with tampons warn users about TSS. A major TSS outbreak occurred in the early 1980's. 70% of the women who were infected were using tampons at the time. Women who used a super absorbent tampon with the brand name of Rely were found to be at greatest risk. These tampons were so absorbent, apparently much more absorbent than any other brand of tampons, women left them in for long periods of time, allowing this very toxic bacteria strain to enter into the blood stream through the vagina. As a result, this brand of tampons was taken off the market. Even though TSS is no longer mentioned in the news, it still exists and posses a risk to women, and particularly teens.
________________________________________
The toxic bacteria that causes TSS is often present in the vagina, but it usually doesn't become a health problem. Combined with a tampon that is inserted for an extended period of time, the bacteria can become a major medical crisis. As a result, it is very unlikely women will ever see super absorbent tampons on the market ever again. Tampons are now rated by their absorbency, and women are encouraged to use the least absorbent tampon possible at all times. They even go so far as to advise women that sanitary napkins are better choice.
________________________________________
There are additional risks associated with tampons. There are websites on the Internet that present information about how the bleaching process that makes tampons "sanitary white" in color results in toxic residues being present in the end product. In order to make the tampons look appealing to customers, they treat them with chemicals. It is impossible to remove all the chemical residue from the tampons. If this is true, women are inserting chemical laden sponges into their vagina for several days at a time. While a tampon may look clean, it may be far from it. Looks can be deceiving.
________________________________________
The use of tampons can also injure the vagina, scrapping, scratching, and abrading the vaginal walls. Inserting the tampon applicator with its multiple plastic edges can result in minor injuries to the vagina, and given that much of the vagina is relatively insensitive, you probably wont even know it. These small injuries to the vagina can make it easier for bacteria to enter the blood stream increasing a woman's chances of developing a vaginal infection.
________________________________________
Women should NEVER use deodorant feminine hygiene products. The camouflaging scents are created with chemicals. Many woman are very sensitive to minute amounts of some chemicals. A woman may not be aware that her tampons are causing a problem, since the infection or irritation may not present themselves until several days after her menstrual period is over. If a woman is experiencing a problem with odor during her menstrual period, this most likely means she isn't changing her sanitary napkin or tampon as often as she should. Odor is usually caused by bacteria, which need time to develop. She may also have an infection that is most active when she is menstruating because of the presence of menstrual fluid.
________________________________________
It is probably best for women not use tampons. If a woman chooses to use them, do so with caution. Change them frequently, every 4 hours or less. Switch to sanitary napkins at night. If pads bother you, or you prefer to sleep nude, sleep on top of a folded towel. If possible, only use tampons while exercising or engaging in sports, if sanitary napkins bother you during these activities. Modern sanitary napkins are very thin and women don't need to worry about people noticing them under their clothing. Women need to be aware that it is social conditioning that makes them feel the need to hide their menstruation, in spite of the fact everyone knows young women menstruate frequently. It is equivalent to covering your nose with a bandage hoping people will be led to believe you don't have one.
________________________________________
If a woman finds herself dealing with chronic vaginal infections or irritations, and she uses tampons, she should consider switching to unscented sanitary napkins for six months to see if the infections and irritations goes away. It is possible that a chemical residues in the tampons are irritating your vaginal lining, or as a result of blood collecting in the tampon, a bacteria strain is able to flourish.
________________________________________
Women should not assume that since a feminine hygiene product is available to them at their local store that it is safe and appropriate for them to use. Products like strawberry scented douches and scented tampons and pads are sold even though doctors routinely warn women not to use them. The vagina is self cleaning, anything that interferes with that process by killing off beneficial bacteria or changes the vaginal environment in any way, increases the chances a woman will develop a vaginal infection. Keep in mind, women existed on this planet successfully without the existence of these products for thousands of years, which means, they probably aren't needed. Please be aware of what you are placing in or against your body during your menstrual period.
________________________________________

----------


## Eraaa

Un skam probleme te tilla se nuk jam adhuruese e tyre po desha te them qe te forta jan kto qe i veshin perdite :pa dhembe:   bravo!

----------


## nausika

> Ju cfare mendimi keni rreth tyre?


SHume teme interesante... :ngerdheshje: 
Tangat...eh...e cfare nuk mund te thuhet per tangat...si pranga jane katandisur. Rrobe me jo-komode nuk ka. Pervec bluzave me jake llastiku te rrumbullakte qe duket sikur te mbysin, tangat jane krijim i djallit. Nuk besoj se edhe meshkujt ti pelqejne tek nje femer sepse ka shume pak pra.panica qe duken bukur me tanga.  :pa dhembe:  
Me pak fjale, nga ana estetike jane te dyshimta, nga komforti bernut, dhe cmimi per fije pambuku eshte ne stratosfere  :perqeshje:

----------


## marsela

_Nuk e kisha degjuar kete po sa te rrosh do degjosh e mesosh.
Sa gjera te demshme ka po qe ne i bejme cdo dite..Mire eshte te minimalizohen.
Para ca ditesh shoqja e dhomes po me thoshte qe kishte lexuar se "patatet e skuqura shkaktokan probleme te femrat,ne miter etcetc"..Une se besova se nuk bera dot lidhjen me asgje qe di 
Kjo puna e tangave me duket me e "ngrenshme".._

----------


## elbed

meqe e pashe ne teme, desha te di nese tamponi ia heq virgjerine nje femre. dhe nese nje femer e kupton kur nuk eshte e virgjer nese nuk ka bere seks.
besoj vajzat mund te pergjigjen sakte...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> meqe e pashe ne teme, desha te di nese tamponi ia heq virgjerine nje femre. dhe nese nje femer e kupton kur nuk eshte e virgjer nese nuk ka bere seks.
> besoj vajzat mund te pergjigjen sakte...


ato tamponet qe jane cilinder-form sbesoj se te heqin virgjerin, por besoj se femrat qe sjane te virgjera ndihen me rehat ti perdorin se virgjereshat...saper pyetjen e dyte, hmm sbesoj se mund te kuptojn qe sjane te virgjera neqoftese skan kryer marredhenie seksuale, por varet nga individi  :sarkastik:  dhe sic tha helena, cfare koncepti i jep virgjeris...

----------


## BRADYKININ

Sa per tangat, no comment!  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per pyetjen e tamponeve/virgjerise/hymen etj, po sjell ne anglisht ca informacione edukative qe ndoshta i dime dhe s'i dime. S'mund ta gjeja dot link.

*What is Hymen?*

Hymen (HI-min) - The hymen is a thin, delicate membrane (a membrane is like skin but much thinner). It partially covers the opening of the vagina in most girls.

The hymen is simply the vestigial membranes of the vagina and urogenital sinus at their point of fusion. An elastic and collagenous tissue. 

In younger women, hymen is very vascular as opposed to menopausal women, which are very thin. 
In adult virginal women, the hymen is a different thickness that surrounds the vaginal opening more or less completed .

The hymen is named after, Hymenaeus, the Greek god of marriage and the wedding feast or song. 
Hymenaeus, son of Aphrodite and Dionysus, is mentioned in the Illiad and the Aeneid and is typically depicted with the marriage torch held aloft. 

*Function of Hymen*:
The biological function of the human hymen is still uncertain; scientists hypothesize that it protects the vagina from infection in infants. 
The social function of the hymen, however, has been and still is a mythical symbol of virginity in many cultures. 
It allows outflow of menstrual blood

*Types:*
Annular or circular   in which the hymen forms a ring around the vaginal opening 
Dentate fimbriated or denticular hymen -- **a hymen with an opening which has serrate edges
crescentric or  lunar hymen, **a moon-shaped hymen.-- anterior , posterior
hymen bifenestratus, *--**a hymen with two openings side by side and a broad septum between them.
Septate   a hymen in which the opening is divided by a narrow septum. 
hymen subseptus--**a hymen in which the opening is partially filled by a septum growing out of one wall, but not reaching the other.
Cribriform or fenestrated -**full of holes.
Complete absence of hymen 
Microperforate  --almost completely covers the opening but there is  the opening which is very small 
Imperforate --completely covers the opening

----------


## BRADYKININ

*Tear Causes:*
Many girls and teens tear or otherwise dilate their hymen during first intercourse (coitus) or Rape .
While participating in sports like bicycling, horseback riding, gymnastics 
or inserting tampons, 
or while masturbating.
A girl may not even know this has occurred, since there may be little or no blood or pain involved when this happens. 

*How does it happen?*
The hymen is torn during first intercourse (coitus) specially posteriorly or posterolaterally in two or more portions.

Commonly, rupture of the hymen is accompanied by slight bleeding, which stops spontaneously.

Occasionally, a rather large vessel is torn and can bleed profusely that can cause shock and need of blood transfusion.

The hymen may not be lacerated even with repeated coitus (wide or elastic hymen).

In fact, many cases of pregnancy have been reported in women in whom the hymen has not have been ruptured.

Some women are even born without a hymen.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Kaq shume rendesi ka membrana? Une mendoj se eshte BESIMI tek njeriu, te fjala e saj, qe eshte me e rendesishme.  :shkelje syri:  

Nga eksperienca ime profesionale, gjinekologut nuk i lejohet te manipuloje me pelvis e nje femre qe nuk ka pasur me pare kontakt seksual (unless there is a medical indication for this.) Pra, mjeket fillojne e bejne pap smears e pelvic exams vetem pasi nje femer ka filluar te kete jete seksuale...ose eshte me e madhe se 21 vjec...whichever happens first. E persa i perket tamponeve, mjeket kane mendime te ndryshme por te gjithe ua lejne ne dore pacientit...dmth, whatever the patient feels more comfortable with.

Ja dhe opinioni ne anglisht i nje profesionisteje qe e mora nga 1 websit.

Hymens come in various shapes and designs. If your hymen is still intact and shaped like a person-hole cover, or a septum (a thin line of skin which divides the center of the vaginal opening, as does the septum of our nose), then this thin membrane of skin may stretch or break. On the other hand, if you have a hymen shaped like a crescent moon around the bottom or side of the vaginal opening, then tampons may not interfere at all. Interestingly, not all women are born with hymens, and hymens can break without women knowing it. Strenuous activities, such as bicycle riding, horseback riding, stretching, or dancing, can also cause the hymen to break.

----------


## BRADYKININ

Po lexoja ne web dhe beri pershtypje 1 lexuese qe do martohej me dike qe priste qe kjo te ishte virgin naten e pare te marteses dhe kerkonte hymenorrhaphy. Dang, how far can people get? 
Me pelqen pergjigja qe i eshte dhene lexueses. 

Dear Reader,

Your concern isn't odd or unusual. Many women decide about sharing info regarding their sexual (in)experience and/or virginity status with their partners and/or prospective spouses, risking loss of face, and possibly loss of the relationship. The choice to have surgery to recreate a hymen seems drastic and risky. However, some women decide it is the most appropriate option, given their circumstances.

"Proofs" of virginity are unreliable, inaccurate, or misleading. A torn or absent hymen does not signify that a woman has had vaginal intercourse. A hymen can be stretched or torn by horseback riding, ballet exercises, tampon use, or even a regular gynecological exam. Some women are even born without a hymen. Blood on the sheets, considered necessary in some societies and cultures, also does not indicate virginity or first sexual intercourse. Contrary to popular belief, all women do not bleed during their first sexual experience involving vaginal penetration. A small study published in the British Medical Journal in 1998 backs this up: Sara Paterson-Brown, M.D., a gynecologist, interviewed 41 of her female colleagues at a London hospital, and found that twenty-six of them did not bleed during their first experience, 14 did, and one could not remember. The absence of bleeding is explained by previous stretching of the hymen, or because some women have a naturally more elastic hymen.

Proving virginity involves invested interests and concerns for many parties: the medical profession; families with a desire to preserve cultural traditions (e.g., transfer of property, status of women); men and societies that hold on to beliefs about virginity and female purity; and especially the women who have to take all of these things into consideration.

Women in traditional societies or families may often feel pressured, or even forced, to meet traditional notions of purity for fear of being shamed, humiliated, ostracized, abused, or even killed. Conflicting emotions arise concerning values, a physical "proof" of virginity, and truthfulness, trust, and mutual respect that form cornerstones of healthy relationships. Considering all of these factors adds stress to the decision. Self-preservation and safety also play vital parts in the decision-making process.

Through a surgical procedure called hymenorraphy, health care providers recreate the hymen by piecing together its remnants. Surgery can also include inserting a gelatin capsule filled with a blood-like substance that will burst during intercourse, simulating bleeding. If there is not enough hymen left, or if the woman was born without one, part of the vaginal wall is used to recreate this thin tissue. The procedure, considered relatively simple, is performed on an outpatient basis. In some countries, women will be seen several weeks after the procedure to follow up on any resulting physical effects and emotional issues.

Some health care providers in Western countries will perform hymenorraphy but, not surprisingly, many providers are divided in their opinions about performing the operation. Some consider the procedure a form of plastic surgery and consent to perform it. Others fear that the surgery furthers sexual inequality. Still others consider it unethical to allow surgical intervention in a patient's body solely for cultural or social concerns. 

Hymenorraphy is generally illegal in countries where cultural traditions place great emphasis on the bride's virginity before marriage. The procedure, however, is still performed illegally, and at a high cost. When it's done illegally, standards of cleanliness, training, and the reputation of the health care provider are additional things to worry about. Some women may also have to worry about securing up to U.S. $2000.00 for the procedure (though it can often cost much less, even as low as U.S. $100.00, in some parts of the world. To some readers, this may seem an imaginable amount of money.).

The woman might also be concerned about the surgery being included in her medical records. If she has the procedure done in a country where it is illegal, there isn't this worry. Some countries, such as the Netherlands, allow surgeries like hymenorraphy to be deleted from the permanent medical record. Women having the procedure done legally need to ask their provider about whether or not this becomes a part of their permanent medical record.

It is not clear whether you have a current fiancé, or you are concerned about someone you might meet in the future. Just some thoughts: how certain are you that your prospective husband will expect you to be a virgin? Has he verbalized his expectation that his wife be one? And would you really need the surgery even if he does expect his wife to be a virgin? Maybe he already knows that not all women bleed or have pain during their first intercourse.

If you know for sure that he expects you to be a virgin, you have some options to consider. You can decide to proceed with surgery, lying to him in order to avoid his and/or his family's anger, and to save your marriage and possibly yourself. Or, you may want to reconsider your marriage to someone whom you believe will expect his wife to be a virgin. Or, you can tell him the truth (if it's safe to tell him) and see what happens.

You also might want to ask yourself if you know whether your future husband is a virgin. Do you expect him to be one, if you don't already know whether he is or not? If he isn't, or if you don't expect him to be one, how do you feel about his expecting you to be a virgin? If he is not one, would he be tested for sexually transmitted infections (STIs) before marriage? If it's clear that you must be a virgin without any consideration of your fiancé's past experiences, then you might find yourself in an unhealthy relationship with someone who doesn't really respect your equality in the marriage. Of course, in unhealthy relationships, it may not be safe to ask these questions. However, it may be useful to ask yourself these questions, and to consider your choices in view of your future.

It is also possible that you and your future husband have made a conscious commitment to both be virgins before marriage. *If that is the case, then you are not being honest with him, and if you have been able or willing to discuss this issue in the past, you need to be willing to be honest with him now. Beginning a marriage with a lie seems to be starting with pretty shaky foundations.*

These are complicated and anxiety-provoking decisions, but you will need to soul search to figure out what you want. Since hymenorraphy is taboo and not talked about in most cultures where it's an issue, support resources and networks appear to be nonexistent. Cultural and economic influences also limit the choices a woman truly has.

----------


## PrinCeSS_KuKLa

NO tampons nuk te heqin vergjerin e nje femre biles po ta lexosh ene ne kutin e tampons e thote kete gje sepse vendi ku rrin tamponi eshte icik si me poshte nga vendi se ku mund te te hiki vergjerija....... 
kaq kisha me thone una :Pp

----------


## helene

Une them qe kur s'di me mire te mos flasesh, ose te hapesh ndonje liber anatomie :ngerdheshje: , ose ose te lexosh mire me lart :shkelje syri: :




> Many girls and teens tear or otherwise dilate their hymen during first intercourse (coitus) or Rape .
> While participating in sports like bicycling, horseback riding, gymnastics 
> or inserting tampons, 
> or while masturbating.


kshu kshu :shkelje syri:

----------


## GoDDeSS

un kam degjuar qe g-strings te nderpresin gjakun kur i mban veshur ne gjume por tangat ste demtojne fare....gjithe femrat i perdorin. skam degjuar ndonje gje jo-normale un ketu.

keep wearing them thongs lol

----------


## Fiona

Mmm, deri tani s'kam pas probleme fare dhe s'kam nigju noi problem te till.  As une as shoqet e mia!!!

----------

